# Forum Home Renovation Decking  screws or nails in pryda joist hangers?

## bexi

Hi all, 
I was looking at a PDF in another post for pryda joist hanger specs. 
It stated that for the joist hangers i am using (FB45140 - 140x45) i need to use a total of 24 35x3.15 nails or 10 no. 12x35 type 17 hex head screws (whatever they are?) 
I just wanted to ask other peoples' advice as i'm thinking that surely 10 screws per joist hanger will be alot quicker for me than 24 nails!? 
Also, I'm assuming that the screws would NOT need a pilot hole? 
(I'm using 140x45 H3 MGP10) 
thanks

----------


## jiggy

I always use nails just because they are cheaper,

----------


## r3nov8or

The hex head screws will protrude (like roofing screws) and the nails will be flusher and almost 'disappear'  when the paintings done. 10 of those screws probably cost similar to 24 nails. (The nails are sold in multiples of 500gm boxes). I've always used nails for hangers, just have...

----------


## JDub

Ive used 35mm Gal clouts in the past..... 24 nails per hanger seems like a lot... I am no subject expert though...

----------


## r3nov8or

> Ive used 35mm Gal clouts in the past..... 24 nails per hanger seems like a lot... I am no subject expert though...

  Yeah, the head of the Pryda nails is rated at the lot higher shearing value than standard clouts. I recently had a job signed off by Council and the inspector expected a nail in every nail hole per hanger.

----------


## jago

Nails are the quickest and generaly if you buy a box of Pryda hangers the box should come with all the correct  size nails you need, unless you buy at Bunnings where they make you buy the nails! 
If you choose to screw no pilot required as its soft pine. :2thumbsup:

----------


## bexi

Yeah i did buy the joist hangers from bunnings... went back there today and bought the nails as recommended by pryda. 
They didn't have the screws so that answered my question easily on whether to use nails or screws.  
Still can't believe i have to use 24 nails in the 82 joist hangers i'm using ... that's 1968 nails! 
Thanks for all your help guys

----------


## bpj1968

Make sure you use the correct nails and not clouts, whose heads can fall off.  Nails take no time to put in.  One hit and they are home

----------


## jago

35x3.15 Pryda nails should be the correct ones... if i doubt check the pryda website search for your hanger by code and it will list acceptable fixings. :2thumbsup:

----------


## Micmac

Reading the fine print of the PRYDA instructions it states: "See the Design Capacities table on the following page for the _maximum_ number of nails or screws for each Framing Bracket" (emphasis mine) 
So I think the 24  nails is a max.  
As to the minimum. - no idea. - I reckon build it with 10 and then hit 8 into each bracket each morning for the next month.  
But seriosuly - No idea!

----------


## terryB

> Yeah i did buy the joist hangers from bunnings... went back there today and bought the nails as recommended by pryda. 
> They didn't have the screws so that answered my question easily on whether to use nails or screws.  
> Still can't believe i have to use 24 nails in the 82 joist hangers i'm using ... that's 1968 nails! 
> Thanks for all your help guys

  I can vouch for the nail banging and so can my thumb and index finger. Here is a pic of a completed hangar.   
Some more images at this post. I had to bash in at least 2000 once you get going it is not too much of a task. They are awesome nails and I seldom skewed one damaged it they pretty much go straight in. 
Good luck and mind the digits. 
Cheers
Terry

----------


## bexi

Cheers guys.
Yeah terry I did end up nailing 24 per hanger.
Only hit my index finger once but got a nice black finger nail!
The nails do go in very nicely yes.
I have great piece of mind knowing that my frame is very strong and now don't have to worry about if it will ever sag.

----------

